# Dry lips!!!



## micmakeup (Dec 24, 2010)

Any one knows what to do with dry, bleeding,painfull lips???


----------



## Andi (Dec 24, 2010)

I would first gently exfoliate them with a soft toothbrush, washcloth or a lip scrub (i.e. sugar mixed with olive oil), but donÂ´t get near the cracked parts of course. Then apply a thick lip balm like Eucerin Aquaphor (or Vaseline if you donÂ´t have anything else). DonÂ´t use anything like Carmex, because it has menthol in it and might irritate your lips even further


----------



## magosienne (Dec 25, 2010)

Yes, exfoliate gently to get rid of the dry skin, then apply a thick lipbalm, you can try Burt's Bees honey lipbalm (not the regular one, it has peppermint inside) or Nuxe's reve de miel lipbalm, in a pot. This one is more expensive but does wonders even on the most challenged lips. You can try honey as well.


----------



## honeykim (Dec 25, 2010)

dont pick at your lips. do a lip scrub, and invest in a good chapstick/lip balm.

also, i remember i heard that too much chapstick can actually backfire.

i actually use clarins moisture replenishing lip balm. i really want to suggest this one.

i had really dry lips last year and after a couple days of using this. it helped a lot.

it really works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi (Dec 25, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, exfoliate gently to get rid of the dry skin, then apply a thick lipbalm, you can try Burt's Bees honey lipbalm (not the regular one, it has peppermint inside) or Nuxe's reve de miel lipbalm, in a pot. This one is more expensive but does wonders even on the most challenged lips. You can try honey as well.


I totally forgot honey! I used to use honey on my lips years ago, now IÂ´m wondering if I should give it a try again. For some reason the middle of my bottom lip always is a bit chapped, no matter what season, and no matter how often I exfoliate my lips. If the honey doesnÂ´t work, at least it tastes good lol


----------



## perlanga (Dec 25, 2010)

A huge wad of vaseline works every time for me!


----------



## micmakeup (Dec 27, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm with Aquaphor or vaseline.


----------



## klu0906 (Dec 29, 2010)

EOS Lip Balm, I swear by it


----------



## micmakeup (Dec 29, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *klu0906* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> EOS Lip Balm, I swear by it



Don't know if i can find it in israel...

Is this the name of the company?


----------



## AmandaR1210 (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with the exfoliating, and I use Smith's Lip Balm Minted Rose you can find it at Sephora. It's amazing, smells good, its not waxy at all and makes your lips feel and look soft and supple.


----------



## SamBam (Jan 15, 2011)

If you can't find it in Israel you can order it online from ebay since paypal works now also in Israel, I know this cause I spent lots of my childhood years in Israel.

Eucerin is one of the best ever! you can order it online, I remember when my DH and I were in Israel we couldn't find it any where there but who knows, maybe it's already made it's way to Israel.


----------



## wildflower22 (Jan 15, 2011)

OP, my lips used to crack and bleed until by chance I figured out what to do. Now they are always soft and smooth. To heal my lips, I would put on chapstick and layer over aquafore. I did this everyday. At night right before going to bed, I put on a ton of aquafore. In the morning, my lips were soft as butter and I exfoliated them with a hand towel, my finger, toothbrush etc. I still use aquafore at night and always have smooth and soft lips.


----------



## mickey1962 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lips need exfoliation on a regular basis.  And, lip balm. Licking our lips also helps to dry them out.


----------



## bubbs922 (Jan 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A huge wad of vaseline works every time for me!


Yeah, I was dating this guy, and he did the same thing. When we'd kiss, his lips were super soft....


----------



## tiarra (Jan 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried MAC's Lip Conditioner?


----------



## Rebecca76 (Jan 18, 2011)

I like the Honey Lip Balm from Burt's Bees too.  It's the only thing that works well for me when my lips are really dry.


----------



## DonnaJ (Jan 18, 2011)

The one thing that always works for me when my lips get that bad is Blistex, the one in the squeeze tube. I slather that on good and sleep with it on, when I wake up my lips are healed. Not all balms are equal. I find that Softlips is okay to keep my lips from getting chapped, but if they are already in bad shape, it's no good at all and seems to make it worse. So be careful which products you choose. I would think Vaseline or Aquaphor would be good choices too, but a plain chapstick, not so much. I don't know anything about Burts Bees but take everyones word for it that it's another good one.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 18, 2011)

Vaseline and Carmex for me


----------



## FabulousCE (Jan 18, 2011)

i had dry lips last month. i had smiled and ripped open my bottom lip in the middle. I stayed away from licking my lips and kept carmex on them at all times. healed in a week.


----------



## Belle de Jour (Aug 29, 2011)

If you have dry lips you must remember to drink, water is best but drinking anything will help.  Try out a nice lip balm I like Hydramax + Active Nutrition Lip Care from *Chanel* and *Dior's* CrÃ¨me de Rose (SPF 10).  If you would like something inexpensive *L'Occitane en Provence*'s shea butter lip balm is nice.


----------



## Brenda24 (Aug 30, 2011)

Lip Balm and vaseline gives you quick relief for dry lips.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Feb 7, 2012)

I soo needed this thread!!  My lips are in ubber bad shape!! Ive been applying lip balm over and over again and apparently its backfired and I now have thick course and cracked lips!!

Ugh!!  I fight the urge to bite at them.






Any recommendation on exfoliaters?  I dont want to use my toothbrush.



 Its a germaphobe thing.

LOL!

Thanks!!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 7, 2012)

Dr. Dan's cortibalm is the answer!

I had painful cracked bleeding lips for months, I tried EVERYTHING, went to the doctor numerous times.  I finally found Dr. Dan's cortibalm while doing a google search and my lips were better within 3 days!  Miracle!  Strongly recommend it to anyone with this problem!


----------



## emily25 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Use lip balm and lip glow regularly......*





*My Favorite lip glow its *

*"Dior Addict Lip Glow NÂ° 01"*​  ​ 

 *Try it once. *


----------



## MarshB (Mar 1, 2012)

My problem too.. I dont like balms and gloss. but I think I should give them a try for the sake of removing this dry lips of mine and I can stop picking my lips..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2012)

For prevention, I prefer lip butters and natural balms that do not have petrolatum or any petroleum products.  Burts Bees, EOS, and there are a few Etsy shops that make great ones.  For healing, nothing beats a scrub made of sugar and honey, followed by coconut oil.  Reapply the coconut oil as needed.


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 2, 2012)

ROSEBUD SALVE!! Ever since I got it in my BB5 I've been using it... it works really good on chapped lips!!


----------



## ivette (Mar 4, 2012)

aquaphor definetly


----------



## Jujube09 (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the worst chapped, cracked lips in the winter! The only thing that has worked for me is Eucerin's Aquaphor lip repair. It's thick like vaseline, without leaving my lips too greasy and fragrance and dye-free. I've done some work for Eucerin and now I keep some in my bag, at my desk at work, and by my bed at home. I highly recommend it!


----------



## sophie19 (Mar 9, 2012)

It is better if you use vaseline and other petroleum jellies to moisturize your lips. You can also try the lip balm that suite your type.

Link deleted per TOS


----------



## sophie19 (Mar 10, 2012)

Dry lips are caused due to loss of moisture and that is why you should drink plenty of water. Eight to ten glasses per day is the key to have well functioning body and also having a glowing skin. Before going to bed drink at least one glass of water. Start your day with drinking one glass or two glass of water. This will also help your body to throw the waste and toxins from the body.

Link deleted per TOS


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 12, 2012)

I second rosebud salve! Mix some vaseline and honey and keep it on at home, too.


----------



## TailgateJuliet (Jun 18, 2012)

I highly recommend Firebird Bath &amp; Body's lip balms.  They are handmade and available at Etsy.com and they ROCK!  I have dry lips and I do not have to reapply this lip balm as often as any other I've ever tried, great moisturizing formula and it supports a small business, too!


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *honeykim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dont pick at your lips. do a lip scrub, and invest in a good chapstick/lip balm.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this! The Clarins has essential rose wax in it and feels lovely to slick on.  I have also really been getting into the LipFusion clear balm that came with a recent Birchbox.  It has a sweet taste and feels substantial on the lip.


----------



## classntrash (Jul 8, 2012)

This thread is great!

Lots of ideas (especially the homemade remedies) that I plan to try.

Dry lips were never a problem for me until this past winter. Plain shea butter seems to have worked best. I thought that the dryness would go away after the winter, but that was sadly not the case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Soap Goddess (Jul 20, 2012)

Definitely exfoliate those lips very gently if they are really chapped, after that you should exfoliate your lips 2x per week to prevent chapping!  Also, try to avoid licking your lips thought the day as they will cause them to become chapped.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 20, 2012)

Aquafor as others have said. I use it at night before bed.


----------



## angy (Aug 25, 2012)

I love Papaw Ointment Cream from Australia! Amazing at moisturizing and it really really helps to avoid dry lips! Plus it 100% natural! 

Deleted per *TOS*


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 26, 2012)

I love Paw Paw! For those not familiar with their products it's a company based in Australia - they're looking for US distributors - and the products are made with Papaya (aka Paw Paw).


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Dec 13, 2012)

I really love Lush's sugar scrubs to exfoliate my lips! They have nice flavors. Then I use their Honey Trap lip balm!


----------



## NYgirlBeauty (Dec 20, 2012)

aquaphor is the absolute best for dry irritated lips!!!


----------



## Libby12 (Dec 20, 2012)

Exfoliate, then I use fresh sugar's lip balms. I love the way it feels and it is the only thing I have found that truely moisturizes my lips. Sometimes I put it on before gtting in a hot shower and it really sinks in. I also love that they have tinted balms to give your lips a little pop of color.


----------



## Moden Make Up (Dec 20, 2012)

Coconut Oil or Vaseline work well!


----------



## americanclassic (Dec 23, 2012)

Fresh lip balms are amazing for dry lips; if you use *BDAY2012* on a $25+ Sephora order, you can get another mini duo. I find that most chapsticks, even Burt's Bees, just make dry lips feel waxy/peely without providing real hydration.


----------



## tintedlove (Feb 3, 2013)

Dry lips are caused by dehydration and by weather (the cold, wind) so drink water and cover your mouth with a big cowl or scarf during the winter. There are two types of chapsticks or lip balms: those that protect, like ones with vaseline and bees wax, and those that heal and soften, like ones with oils in them. If your lips need to heal from being dry, cracked, or chapped, give your lips a scrub with a bit of olive oil and sugar, and cover them with a healing balm overnight. Then everyday use a protectant!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Feb 4, 2013)

No matter what other brands I use, blistex medicated lip ointment (in the white squeeze tube) has been the one that works the best for me. I also use it on my dry skin patches in the winter. It never fails me, and its cheap and found in most drugstores.


----------



## Evlin (Feb 5, 2013)

Lip Balm or vaseline,,

both gives you good results. you will choose any one of them..


----------



## MotiveswithKate (Mar 8, 2013)

Gently exfoliate your lips with lip pumice, lip balms can help condition your lips, but a complete treatment is better. Use a Vitamin E Lip Treatment to help restore and rejuvenate the moisture content in lips for naturally supple lips.  A Vitamin C Lip Treatment seeps into your lips and locks in more moisture. It also lasts longer than a balm, retaining moisture in the lips.  Apply Vitamin C Lip Treatment before bed each night, and before applying any lipstick or lip gloss.


----------



## stefsteranne (Mar 18, 2013)

Once a year, every year my lips get super chapped and crack, to the point where they crack on the corners (which is the absolute worst!).  I'm also terrible about licking my lips too, which as we all know doesn't help one bit!

I started using Lucs Papaw ointment and I never have that problem anymore.  It's pretty great stuff although I have since learned that it is petroleum based, it is at least pharmaceutical grade petroleum jelly.  I've searched high and low for papaw ointment that is 100% natural but none work as well as this one.  And it is multi-functional to boot!

Honestly, I swear by this stuff and would highly recommend it to anyone who has the same issues as I once had.  Nothing else seems to work as well as this.


----------



## cityskyline4 (Oct 30, 2013)

*When my lips got dry and started bleeding my friend lent me her Palmers cocoa butter swivel stick and it worked so well!!!!!!!!  they are super cheap but work better than expensive lip balms.  plus, you can use it all over your body not just your lips.*


----------



## DeSha (Oct 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A huge wad of vaseline works every time for me!


Quote: Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ROSEBUD SALVE!! Ever since I got it in my BB5 I've been using it... it works really good on chapped lips!!


Quote: Originally Posted by *cityskyline4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *When my lips got dry and started bleeding my friend lent me her Palmers cocoa butter swivel stick and it worked so well!!!!!!!!  they are super cheap but work better than expensive lip balms.  plus, you can use it all over your body not just your lips.*





Definitely agree with these ladies. I use coco butter stick *every night* before bed. Works like a charm.


----------



## ivette (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jujube09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the worst chapped, cracked lips in the winter! The only thing that has worked for me is Eucerin's Aquaphor lip repair. It's thick like vaseline, without leaving my lips too greasy and fragrance and dye-free. I've done some work for Eucerin and now I keep some in my bag, at my desk at work, and by my bed at home. I highly recommend it!

   I agree- eucerin's aquaphor


----------



## jebeen100 (Dec 9, 2013)

mix sugar and vanilla essence together, use it as a lip scrub which'll get rid of your dry skin. Lick or wash the access off. then use vaseline or any other lip balm!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pamlondonuk (Dec 9, 2013)

I usually find that a good lip balm can really help, but there's more you can do too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  It's important to know the reasons behind why lips become dry!  Make sure you properly moisturise your lips, or use balm after a shower (as I'm sure you do), but also after you've been out in bitter cold or rain.  Winter weather is a leading cause of dry lips for a lot of people and it can creep up on you if you're not careful.  Another issue is that if you're constantly licking your lips, you should use some vaseline or balm that you don't like the taste of.  What way you won't want to lick your lips, which is a major cause for dryness.  Make sure you stay hydrated throughout the day, as standard.  Whilst standard balm really does help, a really useful trick is using a heavy moisturiser on your lips such as offerings from Aveeno or my favourite - Cetaphil lotion, will really help tonnes.  Get a good amount on before you head out into bitter weather, or before you head off to bed.


----------



## BeautifulAlien (Mar 3, 2014)

Try this all natural DIY lip scrub! http://indomitablealien.wordpress.com/2014/01/14/coconut-confessional-part-1-diy-lip-scrub/


----------



## jolive213 (Aug 2, 2014)

Use lip care daily....


----------

